# Yellowstone elk herds feeding grounds, or future killing grounds from CWD



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Friday, November 16, 2012 

Yellowstone elk herds feeding grounds, or future killing grounds from CWD 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/11/yellowstone-elk-herds-feeding-grounds.html



kind regards,
terry


----------

